#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Benefits and risk of Artificial Intelligence !

## Bhavya

There are so many predictions about AI future and debates about it's pros and cons.some says AI is beneficial for human and some says it's dangerous for the humanity. Hollywood sci-fiction movies also confusing us with there creativity. :Confused:  
you can get to know some benefits and risks about AI here.




what is your prediction for AI future ?
Is it beneficial or risk?


PS: share your thoughts guys!

----------

